# Heat wave and saugeye



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

What should I expect from this heat? Heading out Wednesday evening. Does it push them deeper? Should the troll be faster? Does it matter lake to lake? Should the present patterns stay the same?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

float4fish said:


> What should I expect from this heat? Heading out Wednesday evening. Does it push them deeper? Should the troll be faster? Does it matter lake to lake? Should the present patterns stay the same?


It's really hard to say one way or the other. There's always shallow fish to be had at lakes like alum/Hoover. Feeding windows might just get shorter as it heats up. 
I'd start shallow then work out. Look for bait. The tips you got in your other post are pretty much hot weather tips day or night.....
Work shady side of points and shady flats to they'll hold shalloomin the shade longer


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's really hard to say one way or the other. There's always shallow fish to be had at lakes like alum/Hoover. Feeding windows might just get shorter as it heats up.
> I'd start shallow then work out. Look for bait. The tips you got in your other post are pretty much hot weather tips day or night.....
> Work shady side of points and shady flats to they'll hold shalloomin the shade longer


Always down for a lesson from you guys! This eye thing is pretty fun, will post results.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Also keep in mind the weather is hot but the water is not yet. We caught bass and eyes in 2 feet on Saturday. The bait seems shallow right now.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Was out on Saturday morning. Fish seemed on the drop off too the bottom 12-20' dp. Could not pull one off the drop. Caught fish shallow around noon. Caught half as much as usual. Others struggled also. Caught 2 keepers,3 dinks, 4 crappie. Water was stained. Last weeks cold front?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

It's not hot enough yet I want the water hot as well. And yes as long as bait is shallow eyes will be there or real close. 90's in summer an 3 foot water eyes will be eating


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Lil Crappie said:


> Was out on Saturday morning. Fish seemed on the drop off too the bottom 12-20' dp. Could not pull one off the drop.


 From watching Angling Edge, aren't these fish to be thought of as inactive? They are in transition and harder to catch?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

float4fish said:


> From watching Angling Edge, aren't these fish to be thought of as inactive? They are in transition and harder to catch?


What kind of fish? Maybe in Minnesota where it takes longer to hear up? 
Like what was said earlier. Everything here in central Ohio other then cat fish and maybe some other roughfish species an a few deep crappie/bass should all be well past there spawn. 
There's a lot of fresh bait hatches in the lakes,tons of big hatches. Match the hatch and get out there. Work different depths until you develop a pattern,wash,rinse,repeat.....
Try out the suggestions posted up here,you will be pleasantly surprised how well the fish are still biting


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Saugeyefisher, this was a walleye segment. I realize they are different, but similar and sometimes the same. That quirkiness alone is a big reason I rarely bass fish anymore. I didn't mean to come across any other way than learning. I respect those of you who have figured these things out and are on fish more often than not. I have read and searched on several of you guys all the way back to about 2009. That includes lakes other than Indian, Alum, and Hoover. I only meant to bring a question from the post into something I read, heard, or watched here or elsewhere in attempt to tie it all together. Now, hopefully tomorrow I will put something to use and put a few eyes in the boat myself.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

float4fish said:


> Saugeyefisher, this was a walleye segment. I realize they are different, but similar and sometimes the same. That quirkiness alone is a big reason I rarely bass fish anymore. I didn't mean to come across any other way than learning. I respect those of you who have figured these things out and are on fish more often than not. I have read and searched on several of you guys all the way back to about 2009. That includes lakes other than Indian, Alum, and Hoover. I only meant to bring a question from the post into something I read, heard, or watched here or elsewhere in attempt to tie it all together. Now, hopefully tomorrow I will put something to use and put a few eyes in the boat myself.


No problem with the question at all. Its but when I think of infisherman I think of northern Midwest and things happen later there then they do down here.
So where thet fish may be transitioning from spawn to post spawn are fish have set into there spring/early summer patterns.
So to answer your question,imo no the fish are not inactive right now. In fact id say it's complete opposite and there very active. 
Me personly,I'll switch over to nite fishing this time of year because I don't like being hot,and the lake can be quite peacefull. 
Good luck tomarrow! Lake was pretty flat today when I drive bye and looked deserted compared to the weekend crowd.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

after tomorrow night i will be off for 6 days. i am really hoping i can make the drive to indian one of those days. I have never been on indian or trolled out of my boat or even targeted saugeye for that matter. it will be a learning trip to say the least but i am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

And fish slim is not lieing or exaggerating about 90°mid-day high humidity and shallow saugeye. They are crazy aggresive.....
Lololololol butttttttt come October will all be screaming for cold weather,funny stuff!!!!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> No problem with the question at all. Its but when I think of infisherman I think of northern Midwest and things happen later there then they do down here.
> So where thet fish may be transitioning from spawn to post spawn are fish have set into there spring/early summer patterns.
> So to answer your question,imo no the fish are not inactive right now. In fact id say it's complete opposite and there very active.
> Me personly,I'll switch over to nite fishing this time of year because I don't like being hot,and the lake can be quite peacefull.
> Good luck tomarrow! Lake was pretty flat today when I drive bye and looked deserted compared to the weekend crowd.


I was referring to the fish he was marking on the drop off. Wouldn't those fish be in transition from deep to shallow or shallow to deep making them less likely to be in a feeding mode? If their conditions are changing, should I look at those fish as being in a transition caused by any number of things? Maybe I'm putting to much thought into it? Right now I read, attempt to apply, read and listen some more. That's my honest extent of knowledge. That's what makes it fun right now!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> And fish slim is not lieing or exaggerating about 90°mid-day high humidity and shallow saugeye. They are crazy aggresive.....
> Lololololol butttttttt come October will all be screaming for cold weather,funny stuff!!!!


Best day ever on Alum was July 4th and 95 degree heat. Pleasure boaters EVERYWHERE. We troll Reef Runner Cheap Sunglasses and Monkey Puke at 1.7-1.8 and caught (didn't keep) 54 saugeye in 7-8 FOW. They are there!

Bubblegum has been the best producer this year in Reefs, but I absolutely hate them due to tangles and tuning. They do catch fish. I much prefer Flickers with Blue Growler working best lately.

I will add, we have caught quite a few fish more suspended off bottom. Fishing 9-10 FOW and picking fish at 6-7 FOW. Target points, humps and muddy transition lines. If you are casting don't be afraid to throw it up too close to bank. In the heat they will cruise the shadows ambushing bait.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

float4fish said:


> I was referring to the fish he was marking on the drop off. Wouldn't those fish be in transition from deep to shallow or shallow to deep making them less likely to be in a feeding mode? If their conditions are changing, should I look at those fish as being in a transition caused by any number of things? Maybe I'm putting to much thought into it? Right now I read, attempt to apply, read and listen some more. That's my honest extent of knowledge. That's what makes it fun right now!


The easy answer is no. Those fish are using a transition as an ambush point more than a travel zone. You want to target those areas. The shallow fish many are referring to are a blast but there are often short feeding windows. Not saying it's not worth targeting, but I am saying there are fish holding on transitions that are willing to eat 12 months out of the year. To bring it all home, there are basically two ways to target saugeye: 1) fish that are roaming and looking to eat. Fun bite, aggressive because they are looking to eat. You will see these fish in the backs of coves on top of flats and on top of points. That is where many including myself will start. 2) fish holding on a transition or cover. Think a largemouth under a log. He won't go far but if food hits him in the face he will likely eat it. This is the "backup plan" for many seasoned saugeye anglers. These fish will hold deeper and may not be as aggressive but they will eat. Look for ambush points like rock wood or the slope of points. And there are always fish there you just have to make them eat. There's a bunch of ways to catch saugeye. I have run into fishslim a couple times where I had a limit I caught out of 15-20 feet and he caught a limit in 2. Same lake same time. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

jray said:


> The easy answer is no. Those fish are using a transition as an ambush point more than a travel zone. You want to target those areas. The shallow fish many are referring to are a blast but there are often short feeding windows. Not saying it's not worth targeting, but I am saying there are fish holding on transitions that are willing to eat 12 months out of the year. To bring it all home, there are basically two ways to target saugeye: 1) fish that are roaming and looking to eat. Fun bite, aggressive because they are looking to eat. You will see these fish in the backs of coves on top of flats and on top of points. That is where many including myself will start. 2) fish holding on a transition or cover. Think a largemouth under a log. He won't go far but if food hits him in the face he will likely eat it. This is the "backup plan" for many seasoned saugeye anglers. These fish will hold deeper and may not be as aggressive but they will eat. Look for ambush points like rock wood or the slope of points. And there are always fish there you just have to make them eat. There's a bunch of ways to catch saugeye. I have run into fishslim a couple times where I had a limit I caught out of 15-20 feet and he caught a limit in 2. Same lake same time. That's what makes it fun.


Thanks for that!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jray said:


> The easy answer is no. Those fish are using a transition as an ambush point more than a travel zone. You want to target those areas. The shallow fish many are referring to are a blast but there are often short feeding windows. Not saying it's not worth targeting, but I am saying there are fish holding on transitions that are willing to eat 12 months out of the year. To bring it all home, there are basically two ways to target saugeye: 1) fish that are roaming and looking to eat. Fun bite, aggressive because they are looking to eat. You will see these fish in the backs of coves on top of flats and on top of points. That is where many including myself will start. 2) fish holding on a transition or cover. Think a largemouth under a log. He won't go far but if food hits him in the face he will likely eat it. This is the "backup plan" for many seasoned saugeye anglers. These fish will hold deeper and may not be as aggressive but they will eat. Look for ambush points like rock wood or the slope of points. And there are always fish there you just have to make them eat. There's a bunch of ways to catch saugeye. I have run into fishslim a couple times where I had a limit I caught out of 15-20 feet and he caught a limit in 2. Same lake same time. That's what makes it fun.


Great explanation of what's going on down there!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I got lucky and put a couple in the boat, both were about 17" and lost another right at the boat. If you seen us in a maroon and grey v bottom netting small fish, that's what happens when you lose them right at the boat. Was fishing right in the corner of Cheshire in front of the campground. Unfortunately, no exact depth because like the rookie I am, I forgot to charge the battery! Lucky, but I will take it! We also got a cat, white bass, and a gill. Pretty sure I'm addicted


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's really hard to say one way or the other. There's always shallow fish to be had at lakes like alum/Hoover. Feeding windows might just get shorter as it heats up.
> I'd start shallow then work out. Look for bait. The tips you got in your other post are pretty much hot weather tips day or night.....
> Work shady side of points and shady flats to they'll hold shalloomin the shade longer





Saugeyefisher said:


> Great explanation of what's going on down there!


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

I was fishing Caesars creek. Good Saugeye lake. But this region has more saugeye tips. Used to spend every holiday at Indian when I was a kid. Good crappie fishing. But all I hear about now are Saugeyes. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

float4fish said:


> I got lucky and put a couple in the boat, both were about 17" and lost another right at the boat. If you seen us in a maroon and grey v bottom netting small fish, that's what happens when you lose them right at the boat. Was fishing right in the corner of Cheshire in front of the campground. Unfortunately, no exact depth because like the rookie I am, I forgot to charge the battery! Lucky, but I will take it! We also got a cat, white bass, and a gill. Pretty sure I'm addicted


Nice!!!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Best day ever on Alum was July 4th and 95 degree heat. Pleasure boaters EVERYWHERE. We troll Reef Runner Cheap Sunglasses and Monkey Puke at 1.7-1.8 and caught (didn't keep) 54 saugeye in 7-8 FOW. They are there!


 What reef runner you use?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

ristorap said:


> What reef runner you use?


200's and 400's but mainly the smaller. Again, I think Flickers consistently produce more fish.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Had a GREAT morning at Alum this morning. Set first line at 5:28a and by 5:37a had 3. In the first hour we had 13 of our eventual 23 Saugeyes including my first triple of the year. We tried staggered depths but by far 52-57' back at 2.1-2.3 SOG took the most. Used Flicker No. 7's with Blue Growler, pink chrome and sick perch taking the most fish. We targeted 11-12' shelves. Water temp was 79.9 - 80.4 when we left at 9:30a. Weeds are becoming an issue.
We had:
1 - 20.5"
1 - 19.25"
1 - 18"
2 - 17"
1 - 16"
2 - 15"

They were crushing it early morning. All released happy and heathy with sore lips!


















As a side note, I installed a Drotto boat latch this morning about 4:30a and it is THE slickest thing I've ever seen for launching and loading your boat...especially for those of us who fish alone often.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like the same time they were hammering me this morning with 5cm flickershads at 90' back in 6.2' of H2O.

Last evening,I was getting temps at Indian from 83°-86° but no alarm.It was down to 78° this morning in the same spot. Bottom water's still cold.It'll bounce up and down til after the 4th of july.That's about the end of it for shallow lakes like Indian.

BTW:The hottest water that I have pulled 2 man limits of saugeye was 92° at the end of july at Indian. Father's day weekend 2012, which was the year of the Durecho'. Those 70+mph winds fired up the saugeyes for 30+ straight days!!!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

nice report and thanks for sharing picture of the boat latch.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Brahma,
Are you using mono or braid?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I use 10lb Maxima Ultragreen Mono on all my trolling rods except Erie Dipsy fishing. All Diawa LC 17's are calibrated. Precision Trolling App puts Flickers down between 8-9' at that speed with those leads.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Dang that's awesome (and too early for me)! We got a few last night there using parrot jointed shad raps in 5 to 12 ft of water. 

Saw the video on the Drotto but there was another person in the boat. How does it work with just one person? When I unload by myself I just use a 10 foot rope connected between trailer and boat... once off trailer I get out and walk it toward back of the dock before getting back in suv.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I've only used it once so far, but what I did is back it in a little deeper than before I had it installed. The handle you see in the picture is the release, so all I did was start my big motor then walk to the front of the boat and pull the lever to release. Boat slid back about 10" because I left enough trailer out to have to throttle boat off of trailer (I have a bunk style trailer...this approach would not work on a roller trailer). I use my Xi5 with anchor lock and go park the truck. No ropes!

I just stopped at Petco and bought the smallest retractable pet leash they had. Tomorrow I will sit in captains chair and simply pull the release handle then let the retractable leash go. This of course is in theory! If any one wants a good show, be at Cheshire ramp at 5a...it could be comical 

Loading is the best part. Simply drive on, click and pull out. No climbing over the front to latch anything.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice... I have Terrova spot lock on mine but don't trust it to stay in place enough to try anything like that!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great report and job brah. 
We hit it Saturday before an after dark a few hours. Tossed jigs an twisters with a pc of worm during the day an got a few but was slow for us. A good variety of eyes/gills cats on the deeper end of drops in 10' of water. 
At night we hittem shallower in 3/4" of water on the top of drop offs that drop into 15 fow. With a faster steady retrieve using 1/4 oz red eye shads. 
Hit a hand full of eyes and smallies each. 
We lost a lot of fish this nite an had a lot of followers. Key was bottom contact.
Didn't keep any could of kept a few


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Forgot the rigging stuff at home. And gas motor was acting funny. Bummer to cause you could see the eyes gorging at the bottom of the drops on the sonar. Just couldn't gettem going really good on the jigs. I feel we would of done great if we could of trolled or worked some harnesses over on them


----------

